# Tonina belem vs. Tonina manaus



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking at pictures of both, it seems like they look the same. What are their differences. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The 'Belem' has leaves that are a slightly different shade of green, but more importantly, curve to the side a bit.

Neither are actually _Tonina_ species. Please see here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/56812-syngonanthus-tonina-comparison.html


----------

